# Mother goat with diarrhea. What do I do?



## godsdancer95 (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a first time mom with really bad diarrhea what should I do? :whatgoat: She had triplets (pics below) and they are all doing fine. But her not so much. Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Giving birth is very stressful....she may have worms or cocci...get a fecal and you will know ...what to treat her for...


Has she had any diet change or increase?

Stop grain ..until you can get this under control...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

When did she have the kids?
What is her temp?
I would assume like Pam said worms or cocci but get a fecal done to be sure and know what to worm with.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sometimes after kidding...the stress can cause a cocci or worm flare up. If you can... a fecal sample to the vet would be a good idea. 

I would get some electrolytes in her water. Make sure she's getting plenty of fresh water and no changes in her diet.


----------

